# AquaGrit



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Sounds a little like Flourite.

Mike


----------



## sanj (Jan 11, 2004)

I used it in my juwel 240 litre aquarium. The plants certainly grew well. I mixed it wih 23 mm pea gravel. The only thing I didnt like was that it is whiteish and I prefer dark substrate.

Even so its not too expensive and is good for planted aquaria.

On my newr aquariums I have used pea gravel over JBL aquabasis


----------



## mad about fish (Nov 17, 2003)

thanks for the info sanj

i only bought a small amount i am going to try it out in a pot in one of my growout tanks along with some of the other less well known plant friendly substrates to see what turns out best

are you from the uk if so where did you get the jbl i would like to try that to.

does any1 no any uk based male order sites for buying substrates and other plant suplies


----------



## Gemleggat (Oct 10, 2004)

*Dennerle*

Try using denerrle deponit with black quartz gravel on top get this from

http://www.newleafaquarium.com/


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

I heard that deponit is basically soil, people even found twigs in it?


----------



## pineapple (Jan 22, 2004)

The description mentions it lowers PH. Flourite has no effect on PH. Eco-Complete does.

What is the texture of AquaGrit? Shards? Rounded? Small?

Andrew Cribb


----------

